# Adding AOKP ROM Control to my ROM



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

xda was of no help... I hope someone here can help me









I'm wondering if someone can help me.

I'm trying to add AOKP ROM control into my ROM. It's 4.0.4, but AXIOM is 4.0.4 with ROM control so it shouldn't be a problem.

I can't for the life of me figure out all the files I need to change to add it in. I know I have to make changes to SystemUI and framework-res, but I know I'm missing some apps and probably some changes in the apps I already know about. 

What are all the things I need to change?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

TeeRom said:


> xda was of no help... I hope someone here can help me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this ROM a ROM you plan on distributing or is it only for your personal use? If you plan on distributing it, did you ask the AOKP team for permission to use their ROM Control? And if you either asked for and received permission or are only building this ROM for your personal use, it probably wouldn't be too difficult for someone from the AOKP team to give you a little guidance or advice. If you plan on distributing the ROM at all, you need to check with Team Kang before just plugging their ROM Control into your ROM.


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, you need to put your smali hat on and start diffing out the files. RC speaks to the smali/java and xml's within sysUI and framework. There isn't a list of stuff someone could just type out for ya.

good day.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

ApplicationProvider.apk, Settings.apk, SettingsProvider.apk, SystemUI.apk, Phone.apk, Telephony.apk.

AndroidPolicy.jar, corejunit.jar, framework.jar, framework-res.apk, Services.jar

Merge everything into them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Piece of cake







looks like close to 20 minutes of smali.

good day.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

ROMControl itself is largely just a settings database. We've got additional code scattered throughout the system to implement the settings from ROMControl. Lifting out all those little pieces would be like... well, re-writing AOKP from scratch ... might take a while 

I see that you are doing a 4.0.4 ROM. The reason AOKP Isn't a 4.0.4 ROM is that there is no source avail for it. Thus, the best you will be able to do is start with an AOKP base, and try to insert some of the 4.0.4 pieces. Which is basically what DT has done (plus his own special tweaks I believe).


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> ROMControl itself is largely just a settings database. We've got additional code scattered throughout the system to implement the settings from ROMControl. Lifting out all those little pieces would be like... well, re-writing AOKP from scratch ... might take a while
> 
> I see that you are doing a 4.0.4 ROM. The reason AOKP Isn't a 4.0.4 ROM is that there is no source avail for it. Thus, the best you will be able to do is start with an AOKP base, and try to insert some of the 4.0.4 pieces. Which is basically what DT has done (plus his own special tweaks I believe).


Yep, same approach just reversed. First attempt was trying to integrate 4.0.4 into AOKP... Failed. Lol.

Worked out much better integrating the AOKP Swag into the 4.0.4 base. A lot less twitchy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> ApplicationProvider.apk, Settings.apk, SettingsProvider.apk, SystemUI.apk, Phone.apk, Telephony.apk.
> 
> AndroidPolicy.jar, corejunit.jar, framework.jar, framework-res.apk, Services.jar
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough.


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> ROMControl itself is largely just a settings database. We've got additional code scattered throughout the system to implement the settings from ROMControl. Lifting out all those little pieces would be like... well, re-writing AOKP from scratch ... might take a while
> 
> I see that you are doing a 4.0.4 ROM. The reason AOKP Isn't a 4.0.4 ROM is that there is no source avail for it. Thus, the best you will be able to do is start with an AOKP base, and try to insert some of the 4.0.4 pieces. Which is basically what DT has done (plus his own special tweaks I believe).


Thank you a ton as well.


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Yep, same approach just reversed. First attempt was trying to integrate 4.0.4 into AOKP... Failed. Lol.
> 
> Worked out much better integrating the AOKP Swag into the 4.0.4 base. A lot less twitchy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is there anything in resources.arsc? Or can I leave those alone?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> ROMControl itself is largely just a settings database.


Good point. This got me thinking... let's treat it like a replaceable database


----------

